# Today I fell in love with the 7DM2 NSFF&RL (pic heavy)



## coastalconn (May 18, 2015)

OK fair warning some of these shots are not suitable for frog and rodent lovers!  

So I was having crazy AF issues with the 7DM2 and I finally figured out it was because of a faulty "wasabi" brand generic battery.  Back to amazon they went and the Camera is handling like a dream now!  I had East winds so I headed to one of my Osprey nests and found momma being chased by a RWBB.  Headed off and found George Jr. that put on an amazing show.  The 400 F5.6 has a minimum focus distance of 11 feet or so, so I had to back up a few times.  One time he pounced on a mouse 5 feet away so I could only watch that one.  Ended the night with a Little Blue Heron and back to George Jr at sunset.  Thanks for looking a comments welcome..  Sorry for all the pics, couldn't help myself.  I haven't had an outing this fun in a long time!

1 I actually had 49/53 keepers in this flight sequence of acceptable sharpness.  



Osprey 5_18 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Osprey 5_18 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey 5_18 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Juvi Red Tail 5_18 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

8



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

9 Not really sure what kind of frog/toad this was, but George Jr. wasn't very impressed.. It looked pretty tough even for a hawk!



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 8 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

10 - Actually spit this part out



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 6 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

11 


Juvenile Little Blue Heron 2 5_18 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

12



Juvi Red Tail Hawk 5_18 5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Rgollar (May 18, 2015)

Amazing shots. Do you shoot in auto iso?


----------



## D-B-J (May 18, 2015)

Wow.  The sixth is DOPE!  Nice shots, and glad to hear you got it all figured out! Didn't know a fake battery would cause AF issues....

Jake


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 18, 2015)

Stunning shots as usual Kris, but I think my fav is the blue heron for some reason. 
Just out of curiosity though, how would you compare the 7dM2 to D7100?


----------



## lambertpix (May 18, 2015)

Wow... like, really -- wow.    Outstanding work!


----------



## coastalconn (May 18, 2015)

Rgollar said:


> Amazing shots. Do you shoot in auto iso?


I do most of the time... Lately I've been switching over to full manual if I know the light isn't changing and I'm waiting for a hawk to take off.  That way I know I will get the exposure I want.



D-B-J said:


> Wow.  The sixth is DOPE!  Nice shots, and glad to hear you got it all figured out! Didn't know a fake battery would cause AF issues....
> Jake


Thanks Jake.. #6 is my fav of the day.  I never had any problems like that in my Nikons and I used generics quite often.  It was so freaking frustrating..  Got lucky when I figured it out!  I was in focus priority and it would still just take picture badly out of focus.  Panic set in with all the internet drama..



Raj_55555 said:


> Stunning shots as usual Kris, but I think my fav is the blue heron for some reason.
> Just out of curiosity though, how would you compare the 7dM2 to D7100?


Thanks Raj.  The 7DM2 wins in speed and buffer for sure.  The D7100 has better IQ from the sensor.  AF is a draw, but as I'm figuring out the focus system in the Canon, the edge might go to Canon as it is much more in depth and has much more customization..



lambertpix said:


> Wow... like, really -- wow.    Outstanding work!


Thank you sir!


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (May 18, 2015)

Kris. Take your hand and reach around and give yourself a pat on the back.  Great set. Very fond of the little blue heron.  Great job.  On a side note I was shooting Sunday and there was a guy with a 7dm2 and I was amazed at the burst rate compared to my d7100


----------



## Gary A. (May 18, 2015)

WOW, WOW and WOW.


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2015)

Awesome! And man, I just LOVE the shot of the mouse going down the chute! That is sooooo cool!


----------



## John Hunt (May 19, 2015)

Wonderful set! Looks like you had a very good day. Glad you got the battery issue figured out.


----------



## jaomul (May 19, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Awesome! And man, I just LOVE the shot of the mouse going down the chute! That is sooooo cool!


 
Unless you are the mouse !!!!


----------



## snowbear (May 19, 2015)

Six is great but # seven is my favorite of the batch.

Very interesting about the battery/AF.  I wonder if Canon is embedding electronics in their batteries like Nikon has been doing with the ELs.


----------



## ronlane (May 19, 2015)

Great set Kris. I really like #2 the best. That is such a cool photo.


----------



## Donde (May 19, 2015)

That is a great collection of shots and terrific that you got the prey images. I'm learning the 7D ll too but haven't tried any action shots like yours. Now I'm inspired.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 19, 2015)

Interesting that a battery can mess up the AF,I guess sometimes its good to stick with OEM stuff.Great set #6 especially, what great timing.


----------



## hopdaddy (May 19, 2015)

You Knocked it out of the park ! Awesome set !


----------



## baturn (May 19, 2015)

While I agree that number 6 is amazing, number 1 is my favorite.  I'm on a tablet because my computer is in thes shop, so my opinion may be compromised.


----------



## DavesPPC (May 19, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic shots!!!!


----------



## alv (May 19, 2015)

8 is that in dive attack mode wow


----------



## BillM (May 19, 2015)

Glad to hear it was something correctable 

Great set as always !!!


----------



## coastalconn (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words! Much appreciated...


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 19, 2015)

yeah, #6 is amazing!!


----------



## beagle100 (May 20, 2015)

nice BIF shots
 strange that the battery would affect AF


----------



## JacaRanda (May 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> OK fair warning some of these shots are not suitable for frog and rodent lovers!
> 
> So I was having crazy AF issues with the 7DM2 and I finally figured out it was because of a faulty "wasabi" brand generic battery.  Back to amazon they went and the Camera is handling like a dream now!  I had East winds so I headed to one of my Osprey nests and found momma being chased by a RWBB.  Headed off and found George Jr. that put on an amazing show.  The 400 F5.6 has a minimum focus distance of 11 feet or so, so I had to back up a few times.  One time he pounced on a mouse 5 feet away so I could only watch that one.  Ended the night with a Little Blue Heron and back to George Jr at sunset.  Thanks for looking a comments welcome..  Sorry for all the pics, couldn't help myself.  I haven't had an outing this fun in a long time!
> 
> ...


 
SWEETNESS AS ALWAYS! What drama is it you speak of?  

Hoping this is not derailing - Yesterday while out doing what we love to do, a stranger walked up behind me as I was waiting for an Osprey to dive.  Long story short, he mentioned a guy he follows on facebook that posted an awesome pic........"by chance is his name Kris?"  Yup...you have reached Southern California.  I got to say "I know him!" Of course I had to bring up the Osprey/fish/eyeball shot   

Digging the hobby...encounters and connections like above really add to the cool factor of what we do.

Glad you figured out the issue with the 7dmII.  I have found issues with oof images have mostly been user error and lack of understanding how the camera is supposed to work.  Still tinkering with settings after 7 months. 

Damn - maybe you've inspired me to start posting here again.  It's been a minute.


----------



## Mattis (May 20, 2015)

2, 4 and 7 pretty much blew me away. I can't remember other photos that were so awesome that my jaw dropped, literally.
Amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## coastalconn (May 20, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> yeah, #6 is amazing!!


 Yeah it's my favorite for sure



beagle100 said:


> nice BIF shots
> strange that the battery would affect AF


Very strange, but very true.  Here is a sample I posted elsewhere, but if you view it full size, nothing is sharp and it should have been an easy peasy shot with the Robin having plenty of contrast in the scene.. LT9A8630 Kris in CT Galleries Digital Photography Review



JacaRanda said:


> Hoping this is not derailing - Yesterday while out doing what we love to do, a stranger walked up behind me as I was waiting for an Osprey to dive.  Long story short, he mentioned a guy he follows on facebook that posted an awesome pic........"by chance is his name Kris?"  Yup...you have reached Southern California.  I got to say "I know him!" Of course I had to bring up the Osprey/fish/eyeball shot
> 
> Digging the hobby...encounters and connections like above really add to the cool factor of what we do.


Wow, I'm flattered!  I wonder how far my name will travel after the big giant white lens shows up next week 


Mattis said:


> 2, 4 and 7 pretty much blew me away. I can't remember other photos that were so awesome that my jaw dropped, literally.
> Amazing, thanks for sharing!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Gary A. (May 20, 2015)

You really need to come out west and shoot the largest bird in North America.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, #6 is amazing!!
> ...


Haaa.  Coast to Coastal [emoji11] Met a lady that got the 600 from Canadacam about 2400 bucks off.


----------



## coastalconn (May 20, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Haaa.  Coast to Coastal [emoji11] Met a lady that got the 600 from Canadacam about 2400 bucks off.


Coast to Coastal, I like that, lol.  I scored a low mileage 2009 500 F4 IS with 1.4x and lenscoat for a smidge over 4.  Lots of change for lots of glass.  I hit the point of "last lens syndrome"  I have grown tired of buying and selling lenses always looking for just the right balance.  I decided the only compromise I could deal with anymore is weight...  With the amount I shoot I think it will be well worth it in the long run..  So I guess I am fully committed to Canon now.  Time for the Nikon fire sale soon...


----------



## JacaRanda (May 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Haaa.  Coast to Coastal [emoji11] Met a lady that got the 600 from Canadacam about 2400 bucks off.
> ...


Oh man.  Happy hunting.   I want to try something like that some day.  I see women lugging them around like it's nothing.   I have only held some of the long lenses but really think I could handle the weight to get to most spots I go.  

Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 21, 2015)

Nice shots Kris.  I really like #7.  It looks like it is trying to figure out who or what you are. 

The shot of the LBH is also quite nice.

WesternGuy


----------



## goooner (May 21, 2015)

Brilliant, as always!


----------

